# Rose anointing like crazy :)



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she found a very musty air bed that Id left out.

getting foamy on my right side









pretending it never happened









now for my left ear 









going in for more of the air bed









now for my left side









with a bit of tongue 









now for my right ear


----------

